# Mud Minnow in SC



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

I bought a Mud Minnow from forum member Jordan a while back. He shamed me into finally posting some fish pics.
This was my dogs first experience with a Redfish. A bit larger than the bass he was used to.








I highly recommend Backbone Jigs:


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Awesome!!! I was starting to think you didn't do any fishing in that thing. 

Hope everything is going well with the boat.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

long live the mud [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

sweet! You are right... I use Backbone jigs for YEARS and totally love it!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Good to see that boat back on the forum.  Good catching...


----------

